# VIDEO...SOLDIERS SIDE ARM... by dan ford.



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

A review .. of the SSA...

A SUPERB catapult.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Always thought that was a sweet catty. Dan make some seriously sweet stuff. I have to start saving my pennies and order a Dragonfly shooter. I wonder how many pairs of shoes it will cost me with the wife? Haha. Good review and nice dog BPR

Be well,
SF


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Its an awesome slingshot mate. Dans a great maker


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

nice review!


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Consider me gone "dappy"  Nice review, nice dog, and as always nice accent!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks for the video

dans the man

go and order a slingshot from him,every baddy should buy one they are top notch !

cheers


----------



## Mudd Creek (Apr 16, 2011)

That is a nice looking slingshot. Thanks for the review!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for the review Lee ! I'm chuffed to bits you like it mate :-D 
.......couldn't see you in the video though ...were you hiding behind that bush ? :-D

Thanks to everyone else for the nice comments !


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Great review! Thanks for the video too! Looks like an excellent slingshot.


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

Awesome!


----------

